# Wie erstelle ich einen Polaroideffekt?



## uschitour (28. April 2005)

Hallo! 

Ich würd gern einen Polaroid Effekt bzw. einfach ein Polaroid erstellen...
Das ganze soll dann ungefähr so aussehen wie auf dem Bild.

Kann mir da mal wer nen Tip geben wie ich das am Besten hinbekomme in Photoshop?


----------



## Leola13 (28. April 2005)

Hai,

für den Rahmen gibt es brushes. Such mal in der Grafik-FAQ bei den Brush-Links oder bei deviantart.com

Die Farben sind eigentlich anders als auf einem normalen Foto (auf dem Beispielbild nicht zu erkennen), da gibt es in der Tutorial Ecke ein PS Tut für ein 50er Jahre Bild. Versuch das doch mal.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## uschitour (28. April 2005)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort !

Hab was gefunden !


----------

